# Governor gear in auto trany



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

So, do we have one of these in a 1991 Max and where is it?
My tranny slips sometimes in first until it catches then is fine and now when I put it in drive it feels like neutral until I switch to D2 then back up to D.
My Haynes dosnt say anything about it.
Please, any help would be great!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like the transmission internals are going, which means it's time for a rebuild.


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

*tranny going*



captkirk said:


> So, do we have one of these in a 1991 Max and where is it?
> My tranny slips sometimes in first until it catches then is fine and now when I put it in drive it feels like neutral until I switch to D2 then back up to D.
> My Haynes dosnt say anything about it.
> Please, any help would be great!


It sounds like it'll be rebuild time pretty soon. Mine went like that. Personally, I would make an appointment with an experienced transmission shop, then over fill the slipping transmission a little just to keep the pressure up, and not drive it unless I had to. But that's just me. One thing for sure, don't bother getting a junkyard unit!! You'd have better luck getting struck by lightening than you would finding a salvaged drive train that works! :hal: 
Good luck.


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

*tranny going*

oops doggone it


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

clogged server I guess :asleep:


----------

